# Thank you and what do you miss



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all. Thank you for answering my many questions over the last few weeks, but they have been fantastic in helping me make the decision to movelane: to Portugal.:clap2:

I know that I will miss the scenery of the countryside here but I won't miss the snow, the rain, the wind, the cold, the damp, the general lethargy of the UK populace and the big brother society the UK has become, but .......

What are the things that you most miss about the UK and why, and even missing those things would you ever consider coming back?

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Only been here 4 months but the one thing I miss is strong good cheese. And I never even ate it that often in the UK!

Thats it.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Where are you based J lo?


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I am fairly confident that I can live without cheese if necessary and I do like my cheese. Have just returned from taking my dogs for a walk - or more accurately a slide - everywhere is just covered in a sheet of ice, only place to walk is the middle of the road which is a bit hazardous!!!!!


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have to say after 3 years, i miss absolutely nothing (other than family) about the UK and the times i have been back it just reinforces the thoughts that i did the right thing.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> Only been here 4 months but the one thing I miss is strong good cheese. And I never even ate it that often in the UK!


You need Ilha cheese from the Azores - available everywhere, such as Sao Jorge or Sau Miguel. 

A great substitute for strong cheddar


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Unionjacs have a great range of UK cheeses including strong cheddars and Stilton if you live anywhere near Caldas da Rainha


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

ooh thanks. We are at Sao Martinho. We have avoided Union Jacks, as i think it might be dangerous to go there and buy what we want. We are after all trying to live on a budget of 150 euros a week


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The cheese is only about €4 a pack, it's well worth it. That and a pack of Jacob's cream crackers, yum.


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

friends and family - that's it!
my blog has been there for a year now (wow!) - I tried to sum up the first year - you might enjoy this post?! One blog year later ? things I?ve learned | Algarve Blog
hope you are settling in well!


----------



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

We have second home in Portugal but have our main residence inthe Uk to look after elderly parents. When I am in the UK I am seriously homesick for Portugal. When in Portugal I miss nothing about thye UK ( except for family ).We have not been to P since last October and I am seriously depressed.


----------



## mehereathome (Jan 20, 2012)

hurstc said:


> We have second home in Portugal but have our main residence inthe Uk to look after elderly parents. When I am in the UK I am seriously homesick for Portugal. When in Portugal I miss nothing about thye UK ( except for family ).We have not been to P since last October and I am seriously depressed.


I haven't talked to a single person yet who does miss the UK which speaks volumes. I am selling up and going and hopefully will be there my end of year at latest (well as soon as house sells). I am going to look for a house to rent before deciding where I am definintely going to buy. Have no ties in the UK now at all so no reason to be here really. Hope you will be able to get back to Portugal soon and thank you for your message - every one of them helps reinforce that I have made the right decision.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*

Hello Mehereathome 

Well Fred has a daughter and together we have another three children two boys and a girl. They are the only thing we will miss and after travelling four times a year we have got used to it now. We have used Skype since almost when it started and nagged the kids to use it so we get to see them and the two grand kids. 

Our only problem is getting a buyer for our house who can get a mortgage. We are lucky in that with Fred's work we are mortgage free and ready to go. 

We have seen so much of Portugal that this is home, the UK is somewhere we live.

Any regrets yes one when our mortgage was paid up we should have moved then. 

Serpins here we come.

Krystyna


----------

